# Dipper threw up (from Heartgard?)



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor baby, I hate when the medicine they have to take makes them sick. Killa was on Atopica and that is known to make them sick. You're not supposed to give it with food so it absorbs better but after 3 days of her vomiting at night and feeling horrible I gave in and let her have some treats before her medicine. That seemed to help. It still took about 2 weeks for her system to get used to the med where she wouldn't feel bad (it was a daily medicine), but we still always gave it with food. Maybe you should try giving him a little snack right before next time. Also I have never had any issues with Revolution and I have used on a number of pets including tiny little mice.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

I wondered about that, I gave it to him first and then dinner right after, maybe next time some food first then pill then the rest of dinner...I called the vet and they said it's unlikely the reaction is from the heartgard, and were wondering if he got into something that upset his stomach. Which I don't think he did, but I guess it's a slim possibility. I wanted to use Revolution since it's topical...I might still see if I can get the vet to prescribe it. The vet suggested waiting a few days then re-dosing him with the heartgard (in case he threw it all up)...which I don't really want to do but I guess at least that way I'd know if he's sensitive to it or not. Other than the vomiting he had no other symptoms and was totally perky today. Unlike me, I am tired! This puppy stuff is hard!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so the vet said to double (in effect) the dosage because he is 5 pounds heavier? maybe it would have been better to give him a dose and a half instead? just wondering...


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

yeah I thought of that AFTER I gave it to him, of course...unfortunately he just threw up again, after being fine all day.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

poor guy. i hate it when you can't make them feel better.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

patk said:


> poor guy. i hate it when you can't make them feel better.


I know! He just threw up again and I made him some rice and now he won't eat and has the saddest eyes ever. It may be another long night, hopefully I don't have to take him to the emergency vet. Over the phone, my vet thought it sounded more like he ate something (a toy or other object) rather than it being due to the heartgard but the only thing I noticed was that he chewed up a TINY bit of a frisbee and I saw a couple of specks of the plastic in his poop. It doesn't seem like enough to cause him to try to throw it up....and there's nothing else I know of that he's gotten into, although i guess you never know. I try to watch him like a hawk, but sometimes he finds things I didn't know were there (like rubber bands, etc)...
anyway cross your fingers that it's just upset tummy and it passes on its own...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

paws are crossed, as are toes.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

oh blargh! he just threw up again, will not eat rice or anything but he did drink some water. I'm so surprised he's sick again after eating breakfast totally normally, going to obedience class and puppy play group, and getting a bath, etc. He's just throwing up a tiny bit of white foam at this point but he's really heaving. I wonder if he did eat something and he's trying to work it out? Now my vet is closed till monday, so if I do decide to go see someone it's $150 just for the office visit. why do these things always happen on the weekend (and when my husband is out of town!)?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would fast for 24 hours before trying to feed anything. Try to get him to keep water down but don't push it and watch for abdominal swelling and tenderness. If you really really think he could have eaten something bad , can't keep water down, or any symptoms above, then I would take him in somewhere. I would also do a toy count and see if there is anything you or a family member might be missing.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you. He's vomiting every few hours, sleeping now...I can't decide whether to just give up and take him to the emergency vet or try to make it through until at least tomorrow. His stomach is making horrendous gurgling sounds, I'm surprised he doesn't have the runs. I just felt his abdomen and it feels just slightly bloated (like gassy) but it is not tender (i.e. he didn't react to me prodding him). I don't know of any missing toys, or anything he could've eaten...but I am sure he could've found something, definitely possible...thanks for listening everyone. I'll let you know how it turns out...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I would observe him first and if things don't get better or get worse then take a trip to the vet. Keep us updated, I hope he feels better and that it was just the medicine and nothing super serious.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor dipper! Hope he starts to improve soon


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have seen dogs throw up for ages after eating some plastics. Some of them have awfully toxic things in them. Also the strong acid in their stomach will cause some plastics to break down into toxic forms. Give plenty of water. Give no food (he won't starve for a week). See your Vet. Give dipper a fuss from me!
Eric.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Well he didn't throw up all night, but then heaved up some yellow bile. I gave him some ice chips and (before I read your advice, Eric) some of the watery rice/probiotic sludge I made last night. He ate a few bites (which is way better than last night, he wouldn't even look at food), even made a feeble attempt to play with his blue blankie, and now is curled up on the couch again. I wonder if it was the frisbee, it was such a tiny corner of it, he did it before I realized he was chewing on it really hard. I did see one TINY speck of red plastic in his poop yesterday. I would not have guessed that would mess him up so much...my lab/golden mix growing up could (and did) eat some crazy things and never get sick! I will be interested to see what the vet thinks. I am going to see if we can hold off till tomorrow as long as he is alert and hydrated...thanks for your support!


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

well he seems to be looking a bit up, at least he wants to run around and play and get into mischief again! I will post if we do go to the vet and ever reach a diagnosis (i.e. was it heartgard? something nasty he ate?)....feeling guilty for only ever posting when he's sick, lol!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Personally I think it was the Heartgaurd, but who knows. I think it's ridiculous that the vet immediately ruled that out as a possibility (sounds more like they are try to cover their butt). I mean look at it this way the dog ingested double the amount of a substance used to kill other creatures. Granted it's a safe drug but it is still a drug and they can and do cause reactions especially when giving more than the animal is used too. It sounds like he is on his way to getting better, keep a close eye on him and baby him for a while. I would definitely keep an eye on his poop just in case though. The yellow vomit sounds more like an empty stomach/ hungry throw up than something serious. I would see if he'd eat some rice and boiled chicken breast, something easy on the stomach.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

I dunno, he's done a total 180 and is now running around picking up all his toys and throwing them around, etc. Has been holding down food (rice with a little honest kitchen) and water. I hope he's over it, whatever it was! Thanks from me and Dipper (who is glad to be back at it making mischief again).


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Great news! It's always scary when the puppy isn't well.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Glad he seems to be improving. I'd keep to the rice/chicken breast/simple kitchen and water for another day or two, just in case. And call the vet if he starts getting sick again. Hoping that doesn't happen.


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

My poodle had Heartguard one time...the next day he was throwing up and had diarrhea. He will never get it again. It took him an entire week to fully recover and go back to normal.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear that. Naira takes heartgard from the vet...since she's nearly 40 lbs, she gets the 25-50 lbs dose and it's only one chew. That's strange that your vet advised you to take 2 when your dog was only 30 lbs.


----------

